# طلب شرح درايفر مايكرو ستيب - ستيبر ماتور



## Nexus (10 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخواني ارجو التفضل بشرح مفصل ودقيق للدرايفر مايكرو ستيب - للستيبر موتور للفائدة العامة

<< معلوماته بالالكترونيات ضعيفه :18:

نوع المايكرو ستيب KL-9082






وهذا الرابط للمانويل
http://www.kelinginc.net/KL-9082.pdf

ارجو من الاخوة شرح الجدول التالي بالتفصيل ومافائدة كل قائمة
PA Setting
Current Table (Peak=RMS X 1.4)
Peak
RMS
SW1
SW2
SW3
SW4

Pulse\rev Table
Pulse\rev - 400,500,600,800,1000,1200,1600....
SW5
SW6
SW8

وسؤال اخير لدي هذه المجموعة


Stepper Motor
Nema 23 2.5A bipolar parallel 425o.z


Driver Stepper Motor
VDC 24V ~ 90V


Power Supply
In put 200 ~ 240v 2.3A 
50-60Hz
Output 24V ---- 6.5A

ماهي الاعدادات الصحيحة للدرايفر؟ رقم كم وكم يجب ان افعل؟
بالانتظار​


----------



## ahmed es (10 أغسطس 2011)

بالنسبة للإعدادات الأولى الخاصة بالتيار الذى يعمل عليه الموتور

حسب حجم وقدرة الموتور الذى تنوى ان يعمل على هذا الدرايفر تقوم بضبط اقرب قيمة لتيار الملفات عن طريق هذه المفاتيح

بقية المفاتيح انت قلت انه من نوع mcrostepping أى انه يقوم بتقسيم النبضة الواحدة الى عدد من الزوايا الكهربية

فعن طريق تلك المفاتيح لإكمال دورة كهربية كاملة "تقريبا اربع نبضات فى 2 phase stepper motor " كم تريد تقسيم تلك الدورة 800 600 500 وهكذا

بالنسبة لل stepper ما يهمنى من الناحية الكهربية انه bipolar ويعمل على 2.5 امبير للفيز الواحدة وهذا ما ستضبطه على مفاتيح التيار

بخصوص جهد التغزية ال 24 v فهو اقصى جهد يعمل عليه الدرايفر "بالطبع ليس الماتور" الدرايفر مسؤول عن تزويد الموتور بما يحتاج من قدرة

بالنسبة للإعدادات ستجدها مكتوبة على العلبة المعدنية قم بضبط المفاتيح لتعطيك 2.5 أمبير

اما الستيب فجرب من أول 400 ويمكنك التغير فيها حسب التشغيل وكلما زودت عدد الخطوات زدت الرزليوشن لكن ستأتى مرحلة للوصول للا خطية فلا تزيدها بمقدار كبير جرب حتى 1000 pulse/rev


----------



## Nexus (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخوي احمد

الان بدأت تتضح الصورة
ان الخانات SW1 , SW2 , SW3 لضبط الامبير حسب احتياج الموتور
والخانات المتبقية لضبط نبض الخطوه 

لقد قمت بتصوير الجدول عن قرب لانني لم اجد صورة قريبه للجدول في النت
وهي الصورة المرفقة

سؤال هل احتاج لضبط ماكينتي على رقم SW2 و SW5 او SW6 او SW7 او SW8 << اذن لا مشكلة من تشغيل احدى هذه الازرار والتجريب :81:

ولكن المفتاح رقم SW4 مكتوب بجانبه off=Half Current: on=Full Current كما في الجدول  مامعنى ذلك؟؟؟ هل هو ضبط اوتوماتيكي لمن لايعرف احتياج الموتور للامبير؟؟
ام انني اضبطه على SW2 ?


ارجو التوضيح
وليكن هذا الموضوع فائدة عامة لمن يجهل هذه المعلومات :85:
وبإنتظار الرد


----------



## Nexus (10 أغسطس 2011)

هنا الصورة المرفقة للجدول عن قرب


----------



## Nexus (13 أغسطس 2011)

بإنتظار الرد يا اخوان :\


----------



## Nexus (15 أغسطس 2011)

nexus قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي احمد
> 
> الان بدأت تتضح الصورة
> ان الخانات sw1 , sw2 , sw3 لضبط الامبير حسب احتياج الموتور
> ...


 
ارجو التكرم بالرد على سؤالي


----------



## ahmed es (18 أغسطس 2011)

متأسف جدا على التأخر فى الرد لم ادخل على المنتدى من ساعتها



> *ولكن المفتاح رقم SW4 مكتوب بجانبه off=Half Current: on=Full Current كما في الجدول  مامعنى ذلك؟؟؟ هل هو ضبط اوتوماتيكي لمن لايعرف احتياج الموتور للامبير؟؟
> ام انني اضبطه على SW2 ?*


لا يوجد شئ أوتوماتيكى فى الأجهزة النصف مصنعة فهذة المميزات توضع للمستخدم النهائى الغير خبير فى المنتج

المقصود ب half current و full current بكل بساطة
ان اعدادات مفاتيح التيار اذا ضبطها مثلا على 3 أمبير
وكان المفتاح الأخير على half current ستحصل على 1.5 امبير يسرى فى ملفات الموتور
أى انه يضاعف اختياراتك للتيار فقط لا غير

جرب ولا تخف
اذا وصلت الملفات بطريقة صحيحة وشغلت المحرك على امبير أعلى بدون قصد فلن تحرق ملفاته فى اللحظة
اى ان الخطأ اللحظى مسموح به لكن عليك مراقبة المحرك حتى لا يسخن بطريقة مبالغ فيها بعد كثرة التشغيل "تأكد من اعداداتك اكثر من مرة بعد تأكدك من انه يدور"

ولا تنسى استخدام طرف enable لانه يقوم بقطع التيار عن المرحك وهو فى حالة سكون ستخفض كثيرا من الطاقة المفقودة به

وأى إستفسار آخر انا تحت أمرك


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي احمد

وضحت الفكرة


----------



## Nexus (19 أغسطس 2011)

استاذي الكريم لكي يتضح الشرح اكثر للمبتدئين ارجو شرح لقد عرفت مفاتيح الدقة ولكن
Peak=RMS X 1.4
ماهو المقصود بذلك؟
ارجو تفصيلها من بالامثله من فضلك
هل Peak هو احتياج الموتور للامبير؟
وماهو RMS هل هو الحد الادنى لاحتياج الموتور للامبير؟
وما المقصود بضربها بـ 1.4 هل استخدم الناتج للعيار المطلوب؟


----------



## ahmed es (20 أغسطس 2011)

ال peak current هى أعلى قيمة لحظية يمكن ان يصل لها التيار فى الملف وبعدها يبدأ فى الهبوط مرة أخرى

ال RMS هى القيمة التى تعادل الطاقة الناتجة من مرور تيار مكافئ DC فى الملف وهى المسؤولة عن الحرارة الناتجة فى المقاومة
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square

فأنت تنظر فى الداتاشيت للموتور عن أقصى قيمة RMS للتيار فى الملفات ثم تحولها لل peak value وتقوم بضبط المفاتيح عليها
يفضل ان تكون القيمة اقل مما هو مكتوب لضمان الأمان


----------



## Nexus (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الجنة اخي 

وارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع محل بحث و ذات نفع وفائده لمن هم مبتدئين (مثلي طبعا)


----------

